# SNACK STICKS STORAGE QUESTION?



## tennsmoker (Nov 5, 2012)

It's hard enough to make a great tasting snack stick 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but, HOW DO YOU KEEP SNACK STICKS FRESH?  Other than vacuum seal & freeze.

Searched & couldn't find anything!!

AL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

Properly cured and vented my sticks are shelf stable for a week (if they last that long) Dont zip bag them, the moisture will make them go bad faster.













stickstor.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 6, 2012


















stickstor1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 6, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 6, 2012)

And here's a great chart on sausage shelf life Rick posted a while ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/sausage-shelf-life


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes Alesia,  I saw that when he posted it, thanx

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

Question Rick,

I just made me a storage can from a lg size coffee can,  now should I refrigerate it or just leave it in out?

al













IMG_2221.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Nov 6, 2012


















IMG_2222.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Nov 6, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Question Rick,
> 
> I just made me a storage can from a lg size coffee can,  now should I refrigerate it or just leave it in out?
> 
> ...


I think you will be ok with the coffee tin. What i would do is put a few sticks in and see if you get any metal taste in the sticks.

You can do either. Non fridge shelf life will be approx 1 week as long as the temp in your house does not get very warm. My stick jar empties fast. Of course be looking for any molds on the surface (now if you used cure #2 i wouldnt worry about the time left out.)


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanx Rick for the excellent info, very informative

al


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2012)

So how does one make those snack sticks that seem to be impervious to time like we used to get at the local Swiss Colony back in the 70's?  They had 6' sections folded in half and looped over a stick open to the air all the time and I don't think I ever saw any go bad.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

dward51 said:


> So how does one make those snack sticks that seem to be impervious to time like we used to get at the local Swiss Colony back in the 70's?  They had 6' sections folded in half and looped over a stick open to the air all the time and I don't think I ever saw any go bad.


Those were fake 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like window dressing


----------



## dward51 (Nov 7, 2012)

nepas said:


> Those were fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope,  it was real.

I bought many a 6' length of that "rope" snack stick in the 70's.  I miss that stuff too.  It was dryer and had more snap & chew than the stuff I've had from home smokers (talking about round sticks not flat jerky). Not as dry and chewy as jerky, but not the texture of the usual home smoked and the photos I see here either.

I have no idea what the preservative was, but that stuff never went bad that I saw.

Local store closed in the early 80's and I have not seen the rope style anywhere else since.


----------

